# SJ Lens hood mod attempts.



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Firstly, I ordered a lens hood that was quite small, I used it but it was pointed out from a photo I posted that it was not quite big enough to displace enough air. It worked, but was not great.

Then I ordered this one, which looks like what others have used to me. I have tried it, but it seems quite flimsy and really, barely seems to do anything. I am using the doser lid on top. Either I have bought another wrong one or I am doing something wrong.. Any thoughts







http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=200926462394&view=all&tid=923943930010

Deleted link - no longer available

Item bottom left, 58mm lens hood.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Your link doesn't work?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Daren, I think its because I purchased the item, the page I linked to is titled "You purchased this item" so to see it you have to be logged in to my account.

I have edited the post with another link, hope it works!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

i just spoke to Coffeechap who as always was on hand straight away to advise (thanks again!). It's sorted and the solution was easy. It really needs a lid that fits with edges to get a better seal. Just using the doser lid does not work as effectively. I found sweet tin thats a perfect fit and it works a treat!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I found that the lids from the small Haagen Dazs tubs fit perfectly and have a good deep lip.

Shades


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks MrShades, I am using a Cavendish & Harvey Mixed Fruit Drops Tin Lid from Tesco, any flavour will do.







Might have to buy some Haagen Dazs in case it works better though, mmm, cookies and cream?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I got one one of these, from a Asda coffee/tea container and stuck a plastic lid form a pasta sauce(I think) works real well nearly pops the lid of the doserl


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I do like the brushed stainless look there... very nice! I'm guessing that you're using the pasta sauce lid as the metal lid is too large - I wonder if the Haagen Dazs lid would fit inside....

Strawberry Cheesecake:


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

OK... after a trip to ASDA to investigate further, a bit of an update on the lids for the rubber hood/funnel:

I looked at the lid from the black coffee/tea containers (as shown above by Orangertange, and they are a little too large. If you remove the black plastic insert inside the lid of these then the Haagen Dazs lid fits inside them very nicely - and does just a good a job as the 'naked' Haagen Dazs lid, but obviously looks much nicer.

However - I bought a selection of a few other containers, and for the princely sum of £2 (same price as the coffee/tea containers) found one of these:

ASDA pink storage container

Now, the lid from this tin is deeper than the Haagen Dazs lid and actually just fits inside it:

View attachment 3575


and is virtually the same size as the lens hood:

View attachment 3576


So, if you want a VERY snug fitting lid - and it DOES make a big difference in the amount/speed of the air pumped through the system (noticeably more than the Haagen Dazs lid on its own) - and are prepared to use a lid that requires a little effort (not much) to locate on the hood (ie it doesn't just slap on the top) then this is the fella to go for. My Haagen Dazs lid is no more, long live the pink pot lid:

View attachment 3577


Pure stainless steel, inside and out - no plastic liners, no inserts - just brushed stainless steel. Fits very tightly, works very well, and only costs £2 (OK, it's more than the hopper/hood!). My wife has a new desktop pen holder, in a fetching pink colour, to boot!

Highly recommended.

Shades


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice find compliments the original concept beautifully, still think the Starbucks hot chocolate lid was cool.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

May I ask, is it just any 58mm lens hood that you can use? Thought I'd just grab one on eBay as I'm trying to 'restore' the SJ I bought that arrived in less than favourable state...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What needs doing to the sj, there are some specific ones on eBay, but it needs to be the wider variant, perhaps the op could list where they got theirs from.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> Nice find compliments the original concept beautifully, still think the Starbucks hot chocolate lid was cool.


Your Starbucks lid is pretty cool, agreed - and if Costa or Cafe Nero did one then I'd use it and enjoy the coffee related theme. However, as I won't drink coffee in Starbucks I thought that using a Starbucks lid would be morally wrong.

None are as cool as your original idea to use the 58mm hood in the first place though- sheer genius!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I used this one: http://bit.ly/15932FP


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

MrShades said:


> I used this one: http://bit.ly/15932FP


Thanks a lot.

coffeechap - it needs a new on/off switch and tamper attachment as they were completely destroyed, and I also disassembled and cleaned using this guide. Also needed to drill out one of the screws holding the doser together as it was completely stripped. There could be more needing doing too, as I need to see what parts are included in the new on/off switch 'package' - may need hold of the metal 'mount' that the switch slots into, if that makes sense, because that appears to be missing too.

Basically I'm pretty disappointment with the state of it at the moment!

It was also bought without a hopper, which is fine, thanks to this thread!


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

My next step is to try this one. I'd be surprised if it doesn't work.... £2.99 in Screwfix.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/sink-bath-unblocker/13894


----------

